# Will the new TURTLE fit my small wrist?



## Roy1988 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I would love to purchase the new beautiful SRP777 TURTLE. thing is, i have a very small wrist - "6.3 :think:

Do you think it would fit me? do any of you maybe know the lug to lug size?

Thanks in advance,
Roy


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

I think it would look pretty massive on your wrist. Lug-to-lug is quoted in various places as either 47mm or 48mm. Compare to the SKX, variously quoted at 45mm or 46mm.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Roy1988 said:


> Hi Guys,
> .... do any of you maybe know the lug to lug size?


Photo ourtesy of Rob van Herpt @ Monsterwatches


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

Try it! If it doesn't fit, I'll take it! (at discount of course.....:-d

Just kidding!


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

FINALLY!!!

Thank you. One of the key most important measurements of any watch.



LeeMorgan said:


> Photo ourtesy of Rob van Herpt @ Monsterwatches
> View attachment 6531146


----------



## SwissWatchGuru (Jun 2, 2008)

Roy,

I have a 6.5 wrist and it fits great. A little larger than the SKX models, but not much so. On the picture, it actually looks larger than it is (perspective). The rubber strap is extremely comfortable. 
Great watch for the money! (I paid 299 USD for mine late in December, but since, the price has gone up). Regards, Roland


----------



## Roy1988 (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks! this photo was a great help for me


----------



## Roy1988 (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks Roland! it looks great on you


----------



## Cr15py (Apr 14, 2015)

The most important wrist measurement is the top width rather than circumference. I'm roughly 6.5" but more importantly 53mm across.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Cr15py said:


> The most important wrist measurement is the top width rather than circumference. I'm roughly 6.5" but more importantly 53mm across.


You're lucky, that's a lot of real-estate. My 7 1/4" wrist has a max 48mm flat area, before the wrist starts to curve down. Deeply curved lugs help, like the Squale 1521, and Precista PRS18. The zero curve 48mm GSAR is as big as I can go.


----------



## Roy1988 (Aug 27, 2014)

Cr15py said:


> The most important wrist measurement is the top width rather than circumference. I'm roughly 6.5" but more importantly 53mm across.


Thanks for this important tip


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

This may sound a bit gung-ho but just go for it. The thing is so good looking that no one will notice even if it's a bit big. Personally I think you will be able to pull it off just fine.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

This is helpful for me too (6inch wrist, thankfully my top flat area is approximately 50mm) so I think I can wear this watch too. The design is just too appealing for me to pass up on. I was thinking of getting a Squale 1521 as my 'large' diver but I'm leaning towards the SRP 775 for a variety of reasons.


----------



## moemoe (Nov 10, 2010)

Sorry to bring this up again... not sure if op bought the watch but just wanted to add that if you like a watch don't be afraid to buy it even if you have a small wrist or what not. What matters most is that you like the watch and desire it... You only live once so go for it! Hope you enjoy it in good health  cheers.


----------



## DeepEye (Sep 1, 2011)

moemoe said:


> Sorry to bring this up again... not sure if op bought the watch but just wanted to add that if you like a watch don't be afraid to buy it even if you have a small wrist or what not. What matters most is that you like the watch and desire it... You only live once so go for it! Hope you enjoy it in good health  cheers.


Well, this is not a good advice imo. I bought a Glycine Airman (which is 42mm, but wears in reality larger than Squale 1521), and now, 3years down the road i'm selling it because it barely had any wrist time. Why? Because i find it ugly when the watch sits larger than the wrist...I know the turtle has about the same lug distance as the Squale, but i'd like to try it in advance...which will be a difficult task to accomplish.


----------



## BroncoAndWally (Nov 30, 2015)

I have a 6.4ish wrist and this is my new srp777 and I like it a lot. It is definitely the biggest watch I own now. At first I was a little skeptical about the size and was thinking about sending it back, but now it has really started to grow on me. What do you all think? I hope this helps anyone else's decision for those with smaller wrists but eyeing these new beauties from seiko!


----------



## topog123 (Dec 23, 2015)

looks great


----------



## JMSP1992 (Apr 4, 2014)

I have a 6.5" wrist--maybe even smaller--and I was shocked (SHOCKED!) by how small the turtle wore. Don't let the pictures online deter you. This is the people's watch. Anyone can wear it.


----------



## sleeppygap (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Pferdeleder (Sep 17, 2013)

For those who have tried SNZH (fifty fathoms) and turtle, how does it fit comparatively?


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

BroncoAndWally said:


> I have a 6.4ish wrist and this is my new srp777 and I like it a lot. It is definitely the biggest watch I own now. At first I was a little skeptical about the size and was thinking about sending it back, but now it has really started to grow on me. What do you all think? I hope this helps anyone else's decision for those with smaller wrists but eyeing these new beauties from seiko!


I think the lug to lug it's almost to the limit, what bothers me actually it's that strap tongue sticking in the back, I hate the length of the Seiko rubber straps, they are not meant for us people with small wrist


----------



## DeepEye (Sep 1, 2011)

When the watch almost overhangs the wrist its a big 'nono' for me. And yep, the 22mm straps are too thick and too long. I use the bonetto 295 20mm, when i need a rubber strap, and it fits perfectly on a small wrist.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

faustoklaere said:


> I think the lug to lug it's almost to the limit, what bothers me actually it's that strap tongue sticking in the back, I hate the length of the Seiko rubber straps, they are not meant for us people with small wrist


This is why I prefer bracelet or NATO to avoid the long strap. Toxic NATO has a isofrane look strap that is meant to be shorter for us small wrist people, I have one incoming, hopefully it will be the solution


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

JMSP1992 said:


> I have a 6.5" wrist--maybe even smaller--and I was shocked (SHOCKED!) by how small the turtle wore. Don't let the pictures online deter you. This is the people's watch. Anyone can wear it.


It even looked great on Mick Jagger, although speaking about the original turtle here, see https://thewatchbloke.files.wordpress.com/2015/03/jagger1.jpg

In the end it's not about the circumference of the wrist, it's about the width of the wrist relative to the dimensions of the watch. This measurements will of course not tell the whole story about the presence of the watch on your arms, but it helps in the first step.

To whom it may be helpful:


----------



## Pferdeleder (Sep 17, 2013)

Excellent. These kind of measurements are the most helpful. Thanks!

It's quite wearable after all despite having a 'cushion' case on which the bezel rests on.


----------



## biogon (Aug 14, 2006)

I have a 5 7/8" and round wrist (!) and it barely fits -- no overhang of the lugs when on a strap, but a little overhang with the stock steel bracelet, due to the fact that the lugs protrude out further than the lug holes. 

I'll provide a photo later if you're curious. 

It fits a LOT better than a 40mm Submariner, curiously -- probably due to the fact that the "lugs" curve more on the Turtle.

That being said, I'm accustomed to all modern watches looking obscenely oversized on my wrists, so....


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

BroncoAndWally said:


> At first I was a little skeptical about the size and was thinking about sending it back, but now it has really started to grow on me.


Then it's definitely being sent back isn't it!


----------



## Pro Merc (Jun 21, 2010)

6.5'' wrist


----------



## Skeasor (Jul 21, 2016)

Pro Merc said:


> View attachment 8217226
> 
> 6.5'' wrist


That looks good...I'm glad I found this post because I also have 6.5" wrists and was planning on ordering either a turtle to SKX.


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

Skeasor said:


> That looks good...I'm glad I found this post because I also have 6.5" wrists and was planning on ordering either a turtle to SKX.


Be aware that with a 6.5" wrist a new turtle will almost certainly look to big for you. Leaving asind all the considerations about "wrist shape and width ratio, it's a big watch, you don't have a big wrist, end.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> It even looked great on Mick Jagger, although speaking about the original turtle here, see https://thewatchbloke.files.wordpress.com/2015/03/jagger1.jpg
> 
> In the end it's not about the circumference of the wrist, it's about the width of the wrist relative to the dimensions of the watch. This measurements will of course not tell the whole story about the presence of the watch on your arms, but it helps in the first step.
> 
> ...


Lol. Exactly my measurements! I'll keep the photo for reference.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

sleeppygap said:


>


Nice to see a girl wearing it. Nice slippers dear, pink and blue becomes you.


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

Btruijens said:


> Nice to see a girl wearing it. Nice slippers dear, pink and blue becomes you.


Not so sure that's a girl wearing it, but if it it is, they have a lot more leeway than men. What is ridiculous on us is bold, trendy and fashionable on them.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> It even looked great on Mick Jagger, although speaking about the original turtle here, see https://thewatchbloke.files.wordpress.com/2015/03/jagger1.jpg
> 
> In the end it's not about the circumference of the wrist, it's about the width of the wrist relative to the dimensions of the watch. This measurements will of course not tell the whole story about the presence of the watch on your arms, but it helps in the first step.
> 
> ...


well... that photo of Jagger is of him wearing the older 6309 which is actually smaller than the new SRP turtles... Seiko made a mistake upping the dimensions on the SRP turtles from the older 6309 case design IMHO...

but since I have 8" wrist no matter really to me but... I could see making it larger a challenge for the smaller wristed guy.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

atarione said:


> well... that photo of Jagger is of him wearing the older 6309 which is actually smaller than the new SRP turtles...


Yes, true, you got a point here. Essentially I wanted to express, that it suits even a medium wristed guy (like him) and I think the difference in size is not so much. But yes, the new one is bigger, but my graphic should help a bit here.

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Btruijens said:


> Lol. Exactly my measurements! I'll keep the photo for reference. ...


That's good proof how much angle and focal length make a difference. Though the same measurements and same case, your Padi looks much bigger on your wrist than my 775 on mine.

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## AlexH123 (Oct 10, 2014)

I have a Seiko Turtle 6309 and I don't mind at all how it looks on my 6.3 in wrist. Go for it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

I am a 6.5" wrist and it felt and looked weird on my wrist, it made me cool off from them, once I saw them in the flesh and tried them on!
The SKX007 however was pretty much perfect

Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krell0 (Jan 22, 2016)

Whatever you decide I am warning you. It is quite heavy on the bracelet compared to most watches, probably not a big deal, but I think eventually you will look towards smaller watches

A little over 6.75, plenty of wrist shots.


































Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

Krell0 said:


> Whatever you decide I am warning you. It is quite heavy on the bracelet compared to most watches, probably not a big deal, but I think eventually you will look towards smaller watches
> A little over 6.75, plenty of wrist shots.


Exactly what I meant, in my opinion looks way too big on you.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Yeah, give it back to dad.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

What's next guys. Wearing a Schwarzenegger Hero watch?


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

Btruijens said:


> Yeah, give it back to dad.


No need to belittle people anyway.


----------



## Rayc (May 3, 2011)

Go for it mate. You'll love it.


Sent via morse code.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

I think it will be fine for you. I have a 6.5" wrist and I love it. Probably depends on what you are used to. If you have never had a large watch you may find it a bit large at first.

Here is mine.










Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

baczajka said:


> I think it will be fine for you. I have a 6.5" wrist and I love it.


Are you sure about your wrist size? Here it is on a 6 3/4" (17cm) wrist, it's way too big. Sorry for the bad pic.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

El @ said:


> Are you sure about your wrist size? Here it is on a 6 3/4" (17cm) wrist, it's way too big. Sorry for the bad pic.


I am positive. My wrist is very flat. I have around 50mm of space for a watch.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Ironically, there are quite a few Turtles pictured in this thread...check it out:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/test-subjects-needed-whimp-wristed-only-need-apply-3429026.html


----------



## Rayc (May 3, 2011)

El @ said:


> Are you sure about your wrist size? Here it is on a 6 3/4" (17cm) wrist, it's way too big. Sorry for the bad pic.


That looks fine!

Sent via morse code.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Btruijens said:


> Lol. Exactly my measurements! I'll keep the photo for reference.


Dang, that is gorgeous...I want!!


----------



## djdertate (Feb 23, 2016)

My opinion is counter to pictures I am seeing here. I have a 6.5" wrist circumference and 54mm across the top of my wrist. I will not be getting a Turtle, as much as I want one it will look too big on my wrist. I desperately want to wear larger divers but I have determined that the SKX007/SKX009 is the largest diver that I feel comfortable wearing.


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

Rayc said:


> That looks fine!


For your taste. I follow the classic school in which the lugs have NOT to take the entire width of a man's wrist. I was showing the watch to some guys today and everybody's comment was that it's a big and heavy watch. 100% correct they were.


----------



## Krell0 (Jan 22, 2016)

El @ said:


> Exactly what I meant, in my opinion looks way too big on you.


I would defintely agree, 40mm is about my max and only on dive watches. Full dial I go smaller.

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## danprg (Jan 25, 2013)

I have a 16.5cm flat wrist and it fits fine (more so on a strap than the bracelet). Honestly, it is not that much bigger than an SKX, but it does have much more wrist presence due to the cushion shape.

The bigger difference is that it is much, much heavier with the bracelet - easily on par with MM300


----------



## mbhawks23 (Jun 20, 2016)

djdertate said:


> My opinion is counter to pictures I am seeing here. I have a 6.5" wrist circumference and 54mm across the top of my wrist. I will not be getting a Turtle, as much as I want one it will look too big on my wrist. I desperately want to wear larger divers but I have determined that the SKX007/SKX009 is the largest diver that I feel comfortable wearing.


Same here. I can handle a Monster as well but no larger. SKX is perfect.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

6.75" wrist at the moment (seems to range 6.5-6.75") with a bracelet; i don't think it looks too big, doesn't "eclipse the sides" of my wrist; it is fully contained within the wrist-zone. sure, it does wear biggish and heavyish, like many SKX is my wheelhouse size, but this definitely isn't too big to wear for me. BUT i could see if your wrist was much smaller, yea. sometimes it bugs people looking at the picture more than the wearer. I think if you love a watch life is much to short not to wear it because someone else considers it too big. but again, i was "blessed" with a not too small wrist.


----------



## YellowDiver (Jun 20, 2016)

My wrist is 6.6" and I have a new Seiko Turtle, I love the way it wears on my wrist. With the short lugs it wears a little smaller. Go for it and get one...if you don't like it, it should be pretty easy to sell.


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

6.5 wrist, some may say to big i say my wrist my watch....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuchulain (Jun 5, 2014)

Dav25 said:


> 6.5 wrist, some may say to big i say my wrist my watch....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That wears much better than I thought it would on a 6.5 inch wrist. I have a 7 inch wrist and the MM300 was as big as I would go. But now I'm reconsidering one of these.


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

Dav25 said:


> 6.5 wrist, some may say to big i say my wrist my watch....


Absolutely, but your image is public, so the idea is to improve style, not the opposite. However on your wrist it's not an extreme oversize, kind of borderline I'd say.


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

cuchulain said:


> That wears much better than I thought it would on a 6.5 inch wrist. I have a 7 inch wrist and the MM300 was as big as I would go. But now I'm reconsidering one of these.


MM 300 has longer lug to lug than the turtle. If i had lug over hang i may not have purchased it. I think its 50/51mm vs 48mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

6.75" wrist here. This was a concern for me and that's partly why I've flipped 2 turtles. The lug to lug worked just fine, but it was the overall case width that I couldn't get used to. I love the cushion case and shape but it just "flared" out too much on the sides if that makes sense. It sorta just looked like a fat blob on my wrist.

I had an MM300 and yes, the lug to lug was just a little longer, but overall it was a better proportion than the turtle when looking at it directly on the face. The height though of the MM300 is a different conversation.

Even though I love the turtle line and really want the PADI, I think I may have to pass entirely on the line because of how wide the watch wears on my wrist. If it was sized down to let's say the SKX007, I would totally jump back in. Or even down to the original 6309, I'd consider it again.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

As far as I know, turtle is pretty much the same size as 6309.

My 6.25" wrist has Halios Laguna and it doesn't look out of place.


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Good thread, it's seems to affect quite a few of us. My wrist is 6.75 cold and 6.90 after any exercise. The landing pad for a watch however is minimal, more of a thick wrist.

Anyway, I have a 6309 that fits pretty good, like an Aevig huldra I find the cushion cased watches tend to have shorter lug to lug length. So, after viewing the new turtle PADI now find the need to own one. Then reading it's a larger case size, does anyone have a comparison pic of the two watches together?


----------



## billiybop (Feb 22, 2011)

I think for a 'dive watch' the bigger the better.


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

billiybop said:


> I think for a 'dive watch' the bigger the better.


Absolutely. Deep masculinity goes by the mm doesn't?


----------



## new2watchuseek (Jun 7, 2016)

The Sumo looks a bit big for my 6,5 wrist but it doesn't look ridiculous. Hence I love it and wear it with pride.
How does the turtle wear compared with the Sumo?


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

new2watchuseek said:


> How does the turtle wear compared with the Sumo?


"do wear" is always debatable. They are practically the same size.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

djdertate said:


> My opinion is counter to pictures I am seeing here. I have a 6.5" wrist circumference and 54mm across the top of my wrist. I will not be getting a Turtle, as much as I want one it will look too big on my wrist. I desperately want to wear larger divers but I have determined that the SKX007/SKX009 is the largest diver that I feel comfortable wearing.


The Turtle is 48mm lug to lug and the lugs curve down considerably, which makes the watch wear smaller than the size indicates. That you have an additional 6mm to work with will be amazing on your wrist. It's not at all a flat 48mm.....it feels smaller.

I have a flat 7" wrist so I'm in a different boat than you but I have both. The Turtle wears smaller than other watches its size. So does the SKX007/009/etc.

From what I've read many Kohl's stores stock the SRP775 so maybe find one and try it on.

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

Dec1968 said:


> The Turtle is 48mm lug to lug and the lugs curve down considerably, which makes the watch wear smaller than the size indicates.


I think you can see from the pic above that it's Sumo's lugs that curve down more. Even the pivot point of the end link is a bit lower compared to the caseback.

In my opinion both watches are right for wrists 17.5cm (7") and bigger.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> The Turtle is 48mm lug to lug and the lugs curve down considerably, which makes the watch wear smaller than the size indicates. That you have an additional 6mm to work with will be amazing on your wrist. It's not at all a flat 48mm.....it feels smaller.


Yes, it feels smaller, but in my eyes that is due to the cushion case (no long lugs) and not because of the lugs curving down, which they do only minimal. On the lugs I'm with [email protected]



El @ said:


> "do wear" is always debatable. They are practically the same size.


I disagree here. The length of the Sumo over the lugs is 52 mm that of the SRP Turtle is 47,6 (my measurements). More than 4mm, that's a lot on the wrist, not only optically. 
Talking about 'wearing', it could well be, that the Sumo wears a bit more comfortable due to that it has more contact to the wrist - given the wrist is large enough.



El @ said:


> In my opinion both watches are right for wrists 17.5cm (7") and bigger.


Hmm, yes, but with the Sumo only when you like it big size on your wrist. I don't do anymore. The big numbers on the bezel add to the Sumo's massive appearance.

Next are two pictures, the graphic with my Turtle as posted earlier in this thread and one with my Sumo way back then. The difference is that I got rid of quite some weight in between those shots and due to this, my wrist changed from 195 circumference to 185mm and 65mm wrist width to 58mm. 
I wouldn't want to wear a Sumo anymore these days. I could do on my wrist quite easily, but visually it would feel much too 'plus size' to me. Not so with the Turtle.

















Cheers
Bernd


----------



## djdertate (Feb 23, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> The Turtle is 48mm lug to lug and the lugs curve down considerably, which makes the watch wear smaller than the size indicates. That you have an additional 6mm to work with will be amazing on your wrist. It's not at all a flat 48mm.....it feels smaller.
> 
> I have a flat 7" wrist so I'm in a different boat than you but I have both. The Turtle wears smaller than other watches its size. So does the SKX007/009/etc.
> 
> ...


That is a great idea! I will stop by my local Khol's and see if they have any on display.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

djdertate said:


> That is a great idea! I will stop by my local Khol's and see if they have any on display.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Kohl's?? If this is true please let us know.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

djdertate said:


> That is a great idea! I will stop by my local Khol's and see if they have any on display.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


'Online only' it says, but I have had numerous people say they saw them in stores.

http://m.kohls.com/product/prd-2477...gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=COm73eH5ps4CFUZIAQodmVMORQ

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

oldfatherthames said:


> I disagree here. The length of the Sumo over the lugs is 52 mm that of the SRP Turtle is 47,6 (my measurements). More than 4mm, that's a lot on the wrist, not only optically.


You are right, the Sumo is actually 52.5mm, I didn't measured before.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

El @ said:


> You are right, the Sumo is actually 52.5mm, I didn't measured before.


In the end it's really about how big the wrist is and how big one likes his watch. My Sumo was gone for months when the Turtle came, but I remember two pictures, that meet my memory regarding the Sumo appearing (in fact being) much bigger.

The first one is from artblakey here on WUS. Although the Turtle is a bit more tilted the difference gets quite obvious: The Official Sumo thread! - Page 432

And when the first Turtles were delivered, Rob from Monsterwatches posted them side by side to the Sumo and that is very plainly:
https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=d1a6ef4d5d6575256b7f76d1ac8b741f&oe=5815D7EB

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Might sound silly, but even the larger sized numerals on the bezel insert make it appear larger.....



oldfatherthames said:


> In the end it's really about how big the wrist is and how big one likes his watch. My Sumo was gone for months when the Turtle came, but I remember two pictures, that meet my memory regarding the Sumo appearing (in fact being) much bigger.
> 
> The first one is from artblakey here on WUS. Although the Turtle is a bit more tilted the difference gets quite obvious: The Official Sumo thread! - Page 432
> 
> ...


----------



## new2watchuseek (Jun 7, 2016)

El @ said:


> "do wear" is always debatable. They are practically the same size.


Thanks. To me the Turtle looks quite a bit larger. I imagine the watch's width having more impact of its visual size than the vertical lug-to-lug measurement.
Sumo may be a few millimeters larger but it the curvature makes it disappear (or hug) on the wrist. Of course, if the Sumo's lug hang over your wrist the watch is too big.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Lugs overhang make the watch looks bad. Turtle works virtually on all wrists due to the <48mm distance. 

Watch width is not as big of a deal.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

new2watchuseek said:


> To me the Turtle looks quite a bit larger. I imagine the watch's width having more impact of its visual size than the vertical lug-to-lug measurement.


I'm pretty sure, that the majority does not share your perception. Indeed the Sumo's case is wider than the Turtle's case as you can see from my two graphics above. (The measurements for the width are taken from the case at the 9 and 3 position.)

I can only imagine that you find the Turtle appear larger either because you find the cushion case somehow 'fat' or it is because the Turtle has a wider dial zone - see graphics again.

PS: Or if your impression relates to my two pictures in #71 then please note, that the massive and black rubber I used on the Turtle, gives much more wrist presence visually than the bracelet used with the Sumo on my bigger wrist at that time. You better have a look at the two pictures that I linked to in #76, if you haven't done so yet.

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## new2watchuseek (Jun 7, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> I'm pretty sure, that the majority does not share your perception. Indeed the Sumo's case is wider than the Turtle's case as you can see from my two graphics above. (The measurements for the width are taken from the case at the 9 and 3 position.)
> 
> I can only imagine that you find the Turtle appear larger either because you find the cushion case somehow 'fat' or it is because the Turtle has a wider dial zone - see graphics again.
> 
> ...


The lug area (outer-lug to outer lug, horizontal) is wider so probably this is it.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

new2watchuseek said:


> Thanks. To me the Turtle looks quite a bit larger. I imagine the watch's width having more impact of its visual size than the vertical lug-to-lug measurement.
> Sumo may be a few millimeters larger but it the curvature makes it disappear (or hug) on the wrist. Of course, if the Sumo's lug hang over your wrist the watch is too big.


How a watch visually looks on your wrist is more a function of the diameter of the bezel. How a watch wears on your wrist is more a function of the case length, or "lug to lug". Case shape and weight also are factors on how it wears: curved lugs, curved case and lugs, shape of the case back.

The Turtle and Sumo are about the same diameter: 45mm, give or take. But the Sumo's nearly 53mm case length is among Seiko's largest; the Turtle us just under 48mm: bigger than the original by about a mm, but in line with many other divers, like a GSAR, or Squale 1521, etc.

If you can't try a particular watch on, you can get a good idea if it will fit by a simple measurement: the width across of your wrist, that flat area where your watch sits, up to but not including where your wrists starts to curve down. Measure in, or convert to, mm.

Then compare that to the case length of any watch. If the case length is =\< your number, the watch is likely to fit your wrist; if it's >, then in may not fit, and you need to consider other factors. For example, a watch with deeply curved case and lugs, like a Squale 1521, can give you a little leeway, maybe a mm or so.

The reason this simple measurement is so important is that lugs of the watch should rest on your skin, and not be suspended in air. That is different from sticking out past the max width of your wrist.

If the watch lugs tips are not resting on your wrist, then the watch will be less stable. It will be more apt to slide around your wrist; to offset, the wearer may over tighten, making the watch less comfortable. It will also be more prone to sliding down your wrist, looking like pants that have not been cuffed; more importantly, the crown may then dig into your hand.

This is exacerbated by the watch's weight: a heavy watch will be even more unstable, even when over tightened, if the fit is not right.

Case back shape is another factor: flat vs. rounded. A protruding or more rounded case back can push the watch up, lifting the lugs off wrist, and making the watch unstable.

Lastly, perhaps, important, is how a watch wears\feels\looks is a matter of personal taste. But at least starting out with a simple measurement can give you a starting point that you can use to gage how a watch will sit on your wrist.


----------



## new2watchuseek (Jun 7, 2016)

nepatriot said:


> How a watch visually looks on your wrist is more a function of the diameter of the bezel. How a watch wears on your wrist is more a function of the case length, or "lug to lug". Case shape and weight also are factors on how it wears: curved lugs, curved case and lugs, shape of the case back.
> 
> The Turtle and Sumo are about the same diameter: 45mm, give or take. But the Sumo's nearly 53mm case length is among Seiko's largest; the Turtle us just under 48mm: bigger than the original by about a mm, but in line with many other divers, like a GSAR, or Squale 1521, etc.
> 
> ...


Excellent text. I agree there are factors that will decide whether or not a watch will look big on you. 
The width of your wrist rather than its circumference is more important. Also if you have smallish hands, wouldn't it give the impression of the watch being too small?
Counting the many factors, the wrist inches vs the watch size questions should then be rather moot?
My Sumo hovers on the borderline looking too big on me but it doesn't look like I'm wearing a clock. I think it's safe to assume the Turtle won't look too big on my 6,5 wrist.


----------



## Deep.Eye (Jul 17, 2016)

I flipped a Squale 1521 because it felt and looked too big on my wrist. I'm also a fan of the 'the overall lenght of the watch should be smaller than the width of the wrist' ... So when the lugs are as wide as your wrist, that's a nono for me.


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Just thought I'd add these as I just got a turtle and was wondering how it was gonna wear compared to my skx. wrist is 6.75 inches


----------



## Dave W (Feb 13, 2006)

Bosman said:


> Just thought I'd add these as I just got a turtle and was wondering how it was gonna wear compared to my skx. wrist is 6.75 inches
> 
> View attachment 9572602
> View attachment 9572610


Nice comparison job, you really nailed it with those pics.

Dave


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks, at one time I was considering a Sumo, but thought it would be to big, after having the turtle on I'm not so sure.
But then I saw this pic and even though the dimensions are kinda close between the turtle and sumo, I think the sumo would be to large.
https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=d1a6ef4d5d6575256b7f76d1ac8b741f&oe=5815D7EB


----------



## guccimanilla (Jul 23, 2016)

For reference my wrists are 6.5 inches. How do you guys think it fits?


----------



## guccimanilla (Jul 23, 2016)

A picture at 50mm for reference at 6.5 wrist circumference.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

It works fine on my 6.5" wrist but I'm bordeline....I would recommend one with the bracelet to balanc the eight and not to have a too long strap.


----------

